# Nextgen Certified Professional & CPC



## jhyatt3080 (Nov 18, 2013)

Certified Professional Coder (CPC) who specializes in practice management, new practice start up, provider credentialing/recredentialing, revenue cycle management, and implementation of EPM & EHR for small provider offices. I am a Nextgen Certified Professional (NCP) & recognized as a member of the 99% Gold Club through Gateway EDI clearinghouse.  Please call 706-394-7966 or email me at hyattcpc@gmail.com for more information and references.


----------

